# Emma is 8 months old!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Little Miss Emma turned EIGHT months old yesterday! I just can't believe how fast she is growing up! I took some pictures to share with you all and thought I'd update you on how she's doing. About a month ago, Bailey, Emma and I moved back home to VA from our place in NC. We're living with family right now until I can find us an apartment - which is easier said than done here in the DC area! :w00t: I have a new job here so things have been really hectic and my commute is brutal - so all three of us have been trying to adjust to our new routine. Anyways, Emma is really enjoying being around tons of people here every day. We have a big back yard here so she is loving that too. She had a bit of a potty training set back (but that is to be expected with a big move!) but is doing better now. I am still trying to keep her hair long (haven't cut it at all yet!) but really don't know what I'm doing so I may not be able to keep up with it much longer!! She seems to have gotten over her finicky eating habits and has been chowing down her meals for a while now! :chili: 

And now for the pics...again, these are from my phone so excuse the poor quality!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is just adorable and beautiful.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She is beautiful! Where in NC? I'm in SC. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida, she is gorgeous. :wub: Thanks for sharing such beautiful pics. Hope you find a new place real quick. Good luck on your new job and move to DC....so exciting!! :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the mirror pix. She looks like a little angel.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Nida. Emma just keeps getting more gorgeous! :wub::wub: She has such a beautiful face. I am impressed that with your move and new job that you have been able to keep her coat long. Sorry to hear that you have a brutal commute. Hopefully you will find something closer to work soon.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy 8 months old, Emma! she is SO SO cute  Nida, your life sounds so hectic but it sounds like Bailey and Emma are becoming more and more adjusted. I hope everything goes well with apartment hunting! Thanks for sharing the pics- i love seeing Emma grow up and hearing how much she's blossoming. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Emma is just gorgeous! Her hair is fabulous! Happy 8 months little one!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, she is just soooooo beautiful! Happy 8 months birthday sweet Emma!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

She is beautiful!! Adorable pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nida, she is beyond gorgeous. Thanks for the warm glow from looking at beautiful pictures.

I hope you find an apartment that you love.:Good luck:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nida, your pictures are fantastic and Emma is just adorable. I love the mirror pic!!!
Hope you find an apartment soon and congrats on the new job.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Nida..love the pics of little Emma...she has such an expressive face!:wub: No worries, if you need to cut her hair..I finally cut Eva's just this past week..you know her coat is very heavy and thick...all the medical procedures ruined it...she is so much happier with shorter hair...and it really cuts down on the grooming time...:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer: :Cute Malt::cheer:

Nida, she is adorable & I agree w/the mirror shot as my fav. It looks like she is admiring herself in the mirror. :HistericalSmiley:

Now that my DD is coming to Maryland I hope to see you more often. 
Congratulations on the new job, and happy 8 month b-day to little Emma. I really think she is beautiful---oh, those eyes!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh Nida, could she be any cuter:wub::wub::wub:. She is just so precious. Her hair is gorgeous too. Good luck trying to keep it long. Give her some big hugs and kisses from her Auntie Lynda.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She is so beautiful! Such a gorgeous little girl. 

So glad to hear she's adjusting well in the new environment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, FWIW, she's gonna look gorgeous in short hair too. With a face like that, you can't go wrong. 

Btw, now I can't stop laughing when I think of her desi nickname.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida -- oh those pictures make me swoon. What a face Emma has. Boy was she ever meant to be your perfect little girl. :tender::wub2: Glad she's enjoying being around so many people but hoping you can find an apartment to cut your commute. Must be kind of hard to find an affordable great one after the one you had in NC which looked so beautiful to me. Good luck and I miss our e-mails. I've been about as busy as you with work and the VT renovations.:smpullhair: But we have our health. :blink: Isn't that what people say? :HistericalSmiley: And of course we have our Emma, Bailey and Tyler.:thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Love her. :wub2: Sending her kisses from the Clan. She looks great.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

She is beautiful. I also like the mirror picture best. Good luck with all of your new adventures! 
I can't imagine the long commutes some of you take getting to,work.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> She is just adorable and beautiful.


Thank you so much!



Leila'sMommy said:


> She is beautiful! Where in NC? I'm in SC.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I used to live in Charlotte, NC for close to two years...moved there for work and now have moved back to Northern VA/DC area for a new job. 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida, she is gorgeous. :wub: Thanks for sharing such beautiful pics. Hope you find a new place real quick. Good luck on your new job and move to DC....so exciting!! :aktion033:


Thanks so much! I'm working for the same company, just different department. It doesn't feel so "new" yet - more like doing both my previous job still and trying to learn the current one!



wkomorow said:


> I love the mirror pix. She looks like a little angel.


Thanks, I love that picture too. She stared in that mirror for quite a while, vain little thing! :HistericalSmiley:



educ8m said:


> Thanks for the update, Nida. Emma just keeps getting more gorgeous! :wub::wub: She has such a beautiful face. I am impressed that with your move and new job that you have been able to keep her coat long. Sorry to hear that you have a brutal commute. Hopefully you will find something closer to work soon.


Oh, thank you so much, Deb! It has been hard work keeping up with Emma's coat lately with such a hectic schedule...but I can't stand the thought of cutting her hair yet! I just feel so bad that I haven't been as diligent as before, so she has been matting up and tear-staining a bit more. I'm trying to keep up with the daily brushing and face washing as much as I can though! Thanks for the support!! 



hoaloha said:


> Happy 8 months old, Emma! she is SO SO cute  Nida, your life sounds so hectic but it sounds like Bailey and Emma are becoming more and more adjusted. I hope everything goes well with apartment hunting! Thanks for sharing the pics- i love seeing Emma grow up and hearing how much she's blossoming. :wub:


Thanks Marisa! Apartment hunting is such a nightmare...especially moving from Charlotte to the DC area...hey, now I get to cram all my stuff, my two dogs and myself in to a tiny apartment less than half the size of my last one AND pay three times more in rent! :w00t: haha! Yes, life is hectic (now I remember why I moved away to Charlotte in the first place!) but Bailey and Emma keep me sane! :aktion033:



sherry said:


> Emma is just gorgeous! Her hair is fabulous! Happy 8 months little one!


Thanks so much, Sherry! Now for some pics of Riley and your beautiful new little one??? 



maggieh said:


> Oh, she is just soooooo beautiful! Happy 8 months birthday sweet Emma!


Thanks so much, Maggie! You are too sweet!



cynthia's said:


> She is beautiful!! Adorable pics! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Emma is just the cutest, prettiest little puppy ever! I love her jet black tiny little nose :wub: What a dollbaby!!! Good luck with your apartment hunting.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Emma is beautiful!!! The Cloudclan produces some beautiful babies!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy 8th Month Birthday To Gorgeous Emma!:tender:

Nida, Emma is soooo adorable! :wub::wub:

I love all of the pictures ... but, I think my favorite one is her looking in the mirror!:heart: That is so precious!:wub:

I am so happy for you finally having your sweet, sweet little girl Malt. And, you are so blessed to have one of Carina's puppies. 

Please give Bailey and Emma hugs from their Auntie Marie. :wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello little Emma :smootch: what a little doll you are, and growing up so fast. 

Beautiful pictures Nida :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Nida, she is beyond gorgeous. Thanks for the warm glow from looking at beautiful pictures.
> 
> I hope you find an apartment that you love.:Good luck:


Thanks Sylvia! That is so sweet of you to say...I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures!



TLR said:


> Nida, your pictures are fantastic and Emma is just adorable. I love the mirror pic!!!
> Hope you find an apartment soon and congrats on the new job.


Thanks so much  I need to get my actual camera out one of these days and take some real pictures. It's just that using my phone is just easier with Emma...I need to be quick or else she will be on her way! That mirror pic is one of my favs too...thank you!



aprilb said:


> Nida..love the pics of little Emma...she has such an expressive face!:wub: No worries, if you need to cut her hair..I finally cut Eva's just this past week..you know her coat is very heavy and thick...all the medical procedures ruined it...she is so much happier with shorter hair...and it really cuts down on the grooming time...:wub:


April, I saw the pictures of Eva's new hair cut and I absolutely loved it. She looks even more beautiful in her new look...you did a fantastic job. Hey, feel like making a trip up to VA and giving Emma a little trim? :innocent::HistericalSmiley:



edelweiss said:


> :cheer: :Cute Malt::cheer:
> 
> Nida, she is adorable & I agree w/the mirror shot as my fav. It looks like she is admiring herself in the mirror. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sandi! I did see your news about your daughter's new job in Maryland. I'm excited that you'll be nearby when you visit her and I hopefully will get to see you more. I really enjoyed meeting you last year at HH so hope to spend more time with you soon! :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nida, Emma is is growing into quite a stunning little lady and i like everyone else love the mirror pic. :wub: Your doing a great job with her coat, but i can understand the back and forth about cutting her coat.

Good luck apartment hunting.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Oh wow, she is prestigious, beautiful, sweet, and etc. Look at that clean face, she is little queen for sure.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

lynda said:


> Oh my gosh Nida, could she be any cuter:wub::wub::wub:. She is just so precious. Her hair is gorgeous too. Good luck trying to keep it long. Give her some big hugs and kisses from her Auntie Lynda.


Thanks so much, Lynda! I really do need luck with keeping her hair long! :blush: I have no clue what I'm doing but too stubborn to cut it yet! 



eiksaa said:


> She is so beautiful! Such a gorgeous little girl.
> 
> So glad to hear she's adjusting well in the new environment.
> 
> ...


Thank you Aastha! Yes she seems to be doing pretty well here...luckily both Bailey and Emma are well adjusted, easy going and don't react much to changes in their routine. 



eiksaa said:


> Also, FWIW, she's gonna look gorgeous in short hair too. With a face like that, you can't go wrong.
> 
> Btw, now I can't stop laughing when I think of her desi nickname.


Hahaa! You know my family thinks it's the funniest thing ever...the more annoyed I get, the funnier they think it is :smilie_tischkante:

And I had to google "FWIW" hahaa - hadn't seen that one before. Boy, I am getting old! But thank you, I have been admiring all you guys who do your own grooming - I love the rounded face cut you give both Gustave and Mieka and have saved some pics for inspiration. So who knows, Emma may be sporting a similar cut one of these days! 



Snowbody said:


> Nida -- oh those pictures make me swoon. What a face Emma has. Boy was she ever meant to be your perfect little girl. :tender::wub2: Glad she's enjoying being around so many people but hoping you can find an apartment to cut your commute. Must be kind of hard to find an affordable great one after the one you had in NC which looked so beautiful to me. Good luck and I miss our e-mails. I've been about as busy as you with work and the VT renovations.:smpullhair: But we have our health. :blink: Isn't that what people say? :HistericalSmiley: And of course we have our Emma, Bailey and Tyler.:thumbsup:


I miss you, Sue! Well need to email and catch up soon. Thanks for your sweet words about Emma - I definitely am blessed to have her. She's perfect :wub: 

I do miss my old apartment in NC. Great location, perfect size and layout, modern style everything...and all for about a third of what I'll have to pay here in DC...for something not as nice! :w00t:



CloudClan said:


> Love her. :wub2: Sending her kisses from the Clan. She looks great.


Thanks Carina! That means a lot...I have been trying to use all those wondering grooming tips you've given me...hopefully I can keep it up! :blush: Emma sends hugs to her CloudClan family!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cassievt said:


> She is beautiful. I also like the mirror picture best. Good luck with all of your new adventures!
> I can't imagine the long commutes some of you take getting to,work.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I grew up in the DC area so long commutes were always the way of life. Then I moved to Charlotte for a couple of years where I lived a mile away from work...literally door to door, it took me at most five minutes. That seems like a dream now...especially now when I have to wake up at 4:30 each morning and travel an hour and a half to get to work :w00t::smilie_tischkante:



Maisie and Me said:


> Emma is just the cutest, prettiest little puppy ever! I love her jet black tiny little nose :wub: What a dollbaby!!! Good luck with your apartment hunting.


Aww, thank you! You are so sweet!!! I love to kiss her teeny little nose :wub:



Lprego35 said:


> Emma is beautiful!!! The Cloudclan produces some beautiful babies!


Thank you! Yes, Carina has GORGEOUS Maltese and I feel very lucky to have one of them. :wub: Now...how about some more pics of your new little one?? :innocent:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :tender:Happy 8th Month Birthday To Gorgeous Emma!:tender:
> 
> Nida, Emma is soooo adorable! :wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Thank you, sweet Marie!!! I do love that mirror picture too...it looks like she is saying "Mirror mirror, on the wall, who's the fairest Maltese of all?" And I wouldn't be surprised either...she's cute and she knows it! Bailey, Emma and I send hugs for Snowball! 



silverhaven said:


> Hello little Emma :smootch: what a little doll you are, and growing up so fast.
> 
> Beautiful pictures Nida :aktion033::aktion033:


Thanks Maureen!! She really is growing up sooo fast! Okay, I am going to start hounding you for pictures of Lola and Penny! You take SUCH beautiful pictures and you have two gorgeous models...it's almost a crime for you not to post pictures more!! Come on, get that camera out!  :Waiting:



mysugarbears said:


> Nida, Emma is is growing into quite a stunning little lady and i like everyone else love the mirror pic. :wub: Your doing a great job with her coat, but i can understand the back and forth about cutting her coat.
> 
> Good luck apartment hunting.


Thanks so much, Debbie! I'm going to try and keep her in full coat for as long as I can but I'm also gathering some ideas/pics for inspiration for her first cut!



Tashulia25 said:


> Oh wow, she is prestigious, beautiful, sweet, and etc. Look at that clean face, she is little queen for sure.


Thanks so much for your sweet words. I certainly agree and call her Princess Emma often :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is a little doll, Nida.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my~~~~~ I think I am getting cavaties looking at Emma's pictures. How much sweeter can she get! Emma is sooooooo cute that I can look at her pictures all day!!! It's not surprising how gorgeous she is considering all the CloudClan malteses are just gorgeous. 

Good luck with your apartment search in DC area. As you know, I just came back from there and I really liked DC. Sooo much to do there. I also loved all the museums, monuments and the memorials. I wish you and your furbabies the best in adjustment to moving to a new town. Keep us posted on how you guys are doing in DC.

BTW, I can't get enough of Emma. I will be a good auntie and wait until you guys settle in to DC before I ask for more pics.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl! I love her pictures!


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

She is so so cute! Thanks for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Emma! You are so beautiful.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

chichi said:


> She is a little doll, Nida.


Thank you, Jill!



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Oh my~~~~~ I think I am getting cavaties looking at Emma's pictures. How much sweeter can she get! Emma is sooooooo cute that I can look at her pictures all day!!! It's not surprising how gorgeous she is considering all the CloudClan malteses are just gorgeous.
> 
> Good luck with your apartment search in DC area. As you know, I just came back from there and I really liked DC. Sooo much to do there. I also loved all the museums, monuments and the memorials. I wish you and your furbabies the best in adjustment to moving to a new town. Keep us posted on how you guys are doing in DC.
> 
> BTW, I can't get enough of Emma. I will be a good auntie and wait until you guys settle in to DC before I ask for more pics.


Thank you so much! I'm glad you enjoyed your visit to DC! You know, I'm embarrassed to admit this, but I feel much like a tourist whenever I go in to DC...I have lived most of my life in the suburbs outside of DC but rarely go in to the city. But now I am looking to move to the Arlington area so will be living the city life for the first time! 

Thank you for your sweet words about Emma. That is exactly how I feel about your two - Mimi and Milo are just ADORABLE!!! I could look at their pics all day long...which reminds me...you're due for some new pics!! 



Furbabies mom said:


> What a beautiful little girl! I love her pictures!


Thank you!!! I love looking at all the pictures you post of your four too...and reading about Dewey's antics! :HistericalSmiley:



GracieMyHrt said:


> She is so so cute! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed her pics!



Dominic said:


> Emma! You are so beautiful.


Thanks so much! Emma thinks (as do I) that both your boys are quite handsome :wub: Loved those recent pics you posted of Benjamin in his new haircut and totally using those as an example when Emma gets her first haircut!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww, Emma is such a beauty!! Well worth the wait, huh?! Good luck with your new work/living situation--sounds like we're in the same boat


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Awww, Emma is such a beauty!! Well worth the wait, huh?! Good luck with your new work/living situation--sounds like we're in the same boat


Thanks Elisabeth!! Yes, Emma has been very much well worth the wait and just the most wonderful addition to our family :wub:

And good luck to you as well! Hugs to Zooey!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought surely I posted in here but I guess not! Emma is such a doll. I'm so glad you are generous with your pix so I can bask in her cuteness!! I can't wait to see her haircut.! Xoxo to Emma.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Nita, those pictures took my breath away! Emma is such a beautiful fluff. Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

StevieB said:


> I thought surely I posted in here but I guess not! Emma is such a doll. I'm so glad you are generous with your pix so I can bask in her cuteness!! I can't wait to see her haircut.! Xoxo to Emma.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Celeta! So I have been admiring all you guys who do your own grooming...so who knows, I may be inspired enough one of these days. For the last couple of days, I've been looking at Emma's pictures and trying to imagine different haircuts...so I feel the day is near! 

And I do go overboard with pictures when I post them, don't I? haha...I always have such a hard time picking so I just post them ALL! :HistericalSmiley:



MoonDog said:


> Nita, those pictures took my breath away! Emma is such a beautiful fluff. Congratulations on your new job!


Thank you so much, Robin!!! Hugs to your fluffs from Bailey, Emma and I!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh wow, she is such a pretty little girl.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh wow, she is such a pretty little girl.


Thank you so much, Marti!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll try to get some more pictures of Benjamin for you. showing his haircut from different angles. I love his bubble head style. Emma will look great with any style you choose, she's gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

She is so beautiful, Nida! That picture of her in the mirror just has to be framed-- it's stunning! They're all beautiful, so maybe you should just frame them all!

I'm sorry to hear about your commute. I hate commuting, even short distances, and I can't imagine how awful it must be there. It's great that your little Emma is settling in so well there. How is Bailey doing with the move?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- it's hard to believe that Emma is already 8 months. Time goes too quickly. But, the older she gets, the more adorable she is. I love all the pictures, but most especially the one of her looking at herself in the mirror.

So glad that you're back home, but I know it's a hassle not having your own place -- and it's soooooooo expensive in your area. UGH!!! Hopefully you will find something soon.

I love the pictures of Emma -- but I need to see some of my Bailey Boy. You know how special he is to his Awntie Lynn.


----------

